# Weird but do form-fitting clothes act as a trigger for you?



## Guest (Jan 28, 2000)

Hi-I know this may sound weird but if I wear clothes that put any kind of pressure on my stomach, I feel nauseous and I swear it makes my stomach bloat even more. In other words, can (tight-ish) clothes act as a trigger. Right now I am only comfortable in overalls--which as you can imagine--doesn't really make me on the cutting edge of fashion. If this happens, how do people cope?


----------



## kaj (Mar 8, 1999)

HI, I just got through whining about the same subject on the bloating thread. If I had to choose what comes first the bloating or the uncomfortableness with tight clothing, I would say the bloating. But, I have learned to be grateful for the "baggy" look and I don't know what I will do when those tight Jordache's come back in style! kaj


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2000)

I can only wear tight fitting clothes for a couple hours or so or I start feeling awful. I live in legging pants and sweats when I'm not at work and even at work I avoid anything too tight. I like loose jackets, slacks, etc. And I don't bloat that often anymore so when I bloat, finding clothes becomes a real challenge.Tight clothes may not be defined as a trigger, but they contribute to my feeling worse! You're not alone! Jackie


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2000)

Sometimes sweats are too tight and i need to move into the housecoat. Light finger pressure can be irritable..like a gentle poke. When this gets to be the case, I wait for an apparant break in the rumble, and ride the excecise bike. Sometimes this is after soiling my pants with some mucus type stuff that spasms out without warning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2000)

If I wear anything tight on my tummy, it always makes things worse. ~Nothing compares to a lose fitting pair of sweat pants for me!~


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Yep, I've had to forego my jeans "that make my butt look cute" because the pressure was just too much in the tummy/abdominal area. I'm wearing the Wal-Mart special knit pants in a size larger than my normal one along with baggy shirts. I wasn't headed towards a modeling career anyways [could you imagine?!?!







] so who cares? Comfort has to be a priority especially when you suffer chronically like we do. At least my smily guy looks cool ->


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2000)

I can so understand. I was thinking the same thing yesterday. Whatever the causeIt's a shame.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2000)

I just posted about this in the topic that I started on "bloating issues" ...I was saying that I have to buy boys husky jeans to feel comfortable. The waist is way to big but at least I can be comfortable. I'm also a person that has to get out of any normal clothing the minute I get home. It's right into loose sweat pants. I agree, tight clothes arent a trigger but they defnitely don't help the matter.


----------



## kaj (Mar 8, 1999)

Dolphinlady, what a laugh! I am actually wearing at this moment Grey Polyester pants with elastic waist band that I bought at WalMart! These are size 10 and I wear a size 8. I never in my life thought I would wear polyester, but to be honest with you, I like them! They don't wrinkle, don't shrink, don't stretch much and they don't look quite as bad as they did years ago. I have really had to forego fashion for comfort! One of these days I will end up wearing the knee his with my dresses like mama's family! kaj


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2000)

Oh my, I can't stand for anything to be tight around my waist. I'm so glad to know others feel this way too. I never thought I would see the day I would wear elastic waist pants, but I'm there!! Jeans are usually very uncomfortable. I got some from LLBean that I like, but I still prefer sweats at home.







Ellie


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Ain't it the truth? I was almost killed by a pair of control top pantyhose. Those and jeans are way way at the bottom of the what to wear list with IBS. I like leggins (I buy mediums but I am actually a small) and long loose T-shirts or long loose sweaters with knee high stockings. I dress these outfits up with jewelry and some heels and that's my dress up gear. love to all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2000)

Wow--I feel better knowing that I am not crazy. Thank God for overalls!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi needtobefixed. Does your name have anything to do with your pants needing to be fixed too?







Someone just posted a study recently done in Australia that posed the theory that tight clothes caused IBS/bloating problems. I think it's more like they exacerbate them. I rather think there is some sort of trapped gas for neurological spasm producing reasons, or a problem with gut fermentation. You should see what I just did to my "Barely There" underwear. I had a bout of bloating last week after being on my feet too long. I have fibro, and this happens to me all the time now. Too many sugars plus Citric acid and Benzoic acid make my stomach swell as well, as I am sensitive to these substances.) Anywhoo, I made my new underwear have a fringe on the band. I used to cut all the bands of my clothes years ago when this began. For the past year after being on Diflucan and staying away from the above mentioned, I haven't had problems with this near as much. I would say it is about 70% better. I have a feeling that with this fibro problem though, it will never completely dissappear. The tighter the clothes when I'm in this state, yes, the worse I bloat, and it causes my abd. to ache. I even get this after a difficult bowel movement. For me, there is no anti-gas med that has done anything for it. From the sound of it, this it must be true for many of you too. Maybe if they understood it, they'd know how to fix it. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-28-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2000)

Yes tight fitting clothing is a trigger.They usually run tightly across your stomach area. I wear sweats, bib overalls anything loose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2000)

i must be a weird one because tight clothes don't make me feel worse. sometimes uncomfortable. like if i am not in the mood. lauraps. overalls are cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2000)

Kitters Yes it is a sexy look. Now I wish I could wear my jeans. I have a small waist. I just can't stand to wear them. They are cute.The bibs I mean.[This message has been edited by Annie29 (edited 01-28-2000).]


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Yes, tight waistband clothes bring on gas pain for me....UGHHHHHH!!!! Just changed into my sweats


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2000)

I agree tight waistbands are a trigger for me also. I live in leggings and oversized shirts. The good things about leggings are that the waist might be big but the legs still look slim.I,ve even noticed that a tight bra will trigger also, but I seem to get the pain a lot higher than most of you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2000)

Hi thereMy father swears that my IBS started back in my high school days when I wore my jeans so tight I needed a coat hanger to get the zipper up! I dont know if he is right or not, but at this stage in my life those jeans are long retired!I wear jeans, pants, but none that feel tight around my stomach or eles my gas pains and bloating take over.I do want to say...polyester is in and there is nothing wrong with baggy clothing or overalls etc.DorisD


----------

